Ask HN: Recommended Way to Build P2P Web Apps? - philippnagel
======
cjbprime
For centralized signaling but p2p transfer:

* webrtc

* socket.io or datachannels

For truly decentralized:

* webtorrent

* secure-scuttlebutt

And of course, Ethereum and Bitcoin exist, but they're hard to take advantage
of in a browser with decentralized trust.

What kind of apps are you thinking of?

------
wmf
Don't. It increases your development costs significantly and ensures that
you'll never get paid enough to recoup them.

